# More End Times Made Simple (Waldron)



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello

I was wondering what you thought of Waldron's latest book "More End Times
Made Simple". Is it a product of the debates he had with Horner and
Macarthur? Does it compliment his earlier work?

Thanks
Stephen


----------

